# Top MAC Shadows for my brown eyes



## miss0annette (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello ladies

  	I apologize if this has been posted already.

  	I'd like your advice. I'm interested in creating my own mac palette. What are the top 10 mac eyeshadows that I should include? I have dark brown eyes, brown hair, and NC40 skin. I'm stuck on my UD Naked palette right now. I love it but want to get away from it for a bit. Spring is coming so I would like to add some pops of color to my eyeshadow collections, as well as, have some of macs top colors. 


  	Thank you


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 14, 2013)

There are a number of similar colours between the popular MAC neutral shades & the UD palette - so I'd be aware of that, unless you're ok with doubles.

 	 		Brown eyes always look lovely with blue, so anything that leans that direction is great fun.

 	 		Deep Truth is an awesome deeper blue, makes for a great smudged out liner alternative (top or bottom) or even a smoked out eye.

 	 		Steamy is a turquoise infused with a gold sheen.  Very pretty for a pop of colour along the lower lash line, on it's own or mixed with other blues, greens or golds.

 	 		Beautiful Iris is a lovely lilac shade.  Works well as a soft wash, a sheer highlight or paired with neutrals or other purples.

 	 		Satellite Dreams is a mid tone purple, on the plum side without being too warm.

 	 		I've always been a fan of Expensive Pink as well.  It's a peachy pink that leans quite gold.  Gorgeous in the summer time to play up that whole glowy, bronze goddess type vibe.

 	 		Soft Brown is an awesome, matte transition shade to blend out just about everything.  Bamboo, Cork & Wedge are often used similarly.


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you! I definitely don't need anymore neutrals.  I am looking into the ones you suggested.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 14, 2013)

You MUST get Fig1!!  It's an awesome purple that goes great with SO many combos and looks awesome with brown eyes!  In my stash, it's a staple.

  	Some others that come to mind that I LOVE... Cranberry, Copperplate, Satin Taupe, Club (AWESOME!), Humid, Samoa Silk (being discontinued so grab it quick! It's a wonderful crease blending color), Texture, Hocus Pocus (limited edition but still available as of now. GREAT smokey eye color!), Pink Freeze

  	I second Nepenthe's recs!  Especially Expensive Pink!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I have brown eyes so I'm always on the look out for a great eyeshadow for brown eyes. I love Satin Taupe, Cranberry, Coppering, Sketch and Tan Pigment. But out of all of those, my #1 go to eyeshadow is Brown Script. I will never be without that eyeshadow.


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

I like vex and the pink one, but I can't remember the name


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Expensive pink ?


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, exactly- that's the one! Thank you


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 24, 2013)

kirtchik said:


> I like vex and the pink one, but I can't remember the name


 I totally agree on vex. It wakes up my eyes when I wear it on the lid. I usually use shale, quarry or copperplate in the crease and it looks great!


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, I need to check out shale and quarry to go with my vex- I was wondering what to do for the crease!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2013)

Shale is beautiful. 10/10 would purchase again.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got Henna and it's gorgeous!


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ohh henna. I haven't tried tht one. Gotta look at swatches now


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Totally, check it out- it's a subdued darker green which is not too harsh, even for daytime- I like it with light gold on the lid and henna in the outer corner


----------

